# Events in PA?



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

Are there any events going on in pennsylvania or surrounding area?


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

This show is coming up soon in NJ.

Tri-State APBTC (NJ)
Saturday, April 16, 2011
Location: Salem County Fairgrounds

The Tri-State APBTC will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Salem County Fairgrounds in Woodstown, NJ. For more information call Frank 201-951-0138 or Michelle 646-316-1376 or email [email protected]

Judges:
Saturday AM - Jacki Jones
Saturday PM - Ernie Swain
Sunday - Brad Bullock

*Due to unforeseen circumstances, judges may be changed without prior notice


----------



## scratchin dog (May 7, 2010)

There may be an event in PA later in the year but at this moment I dont know of any.


----------



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

thank you so much :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

*From PA*



scratchin dog said:


> There may be an event in PA later in the year but at this moment I dont know of any.


lol, you beat me to it! How are you?


----------

